# Pictures of SAE J1772 EVSE inlets?



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

on the outside the evse plug is male, and the vehicle socket is female, but the pins are reversed gender.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, I know such pictures... but they are just "theory", visible on catalogs, e-shops and so on.
Doesn't it exist a *real-world* picture of a *real *EVSE?!?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

I use one every day here in the states. Pretty much every EV sold in the us has a j1772 receiver, and a level 1 j1772 charger. And there is a large network of j1772 EVSE stations. http://www.plugshare.com/ , pretty much all the green and blue ones are j1772 in the states. There are few j1772 in europe but they are mostly Mennekes.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

dcb said:


> I use one every day here in the states.


Could you please take some closeup pictures of the socket? I'd like to publish a post in my blog, but I need real-world images.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

No, google it.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

dcb said:


> No, google it.


I did.
Did you?
Did you read first post? 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## binaryhellstorm (May 25, 2012)

In the US the EVSE's have a "male" connector handle like this:









I understand that this can be a bit confusing, since the "male" connector has pins but the pins have sockets inside them. And the vehicle side inlet connector is "female" but had pins inside the female sockets, like this:









I say "in the US" because in other countries there is another connector type that is used, that allows a cable to be conneted from the EVSE to the EV. This isn't as common in the US. This is IVDE-AR-E 2623-2-2 connector. You can read about that here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_62196 That connector looks like this:









Does that make things any clearer?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

How about this. Google Leaf charger port photos. A bunch of the photos of the Nissan Leaf charging ports show up. The one on left is Chademo and on right is J1772. Or Google Volt charger port photo. Again a bunch of photos show up. And do the same for the BMW i3 and you see some have the Euro plug and some have the SAE Combo plug. Is that not what you were looking for?


----------



## binaryhellstorm (May 25, 2012)

To touch on a point that may or may not be of relevance in your original post. You say that you are looking for pictures of Level 1 J1772 connectors. It is worth pointing out that Level 1 and Level 2 J1772 are the same connectors, the gauge of wire used to connect them the on-board charger or EVSE will be different, but they are mechanically identical.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

I had to take by myself pictures of italian EVSE sockets for same reason: no real pictures around, only catalog-pictures.

My picture for Mennekes (type 2):








https://jumpjack.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/presa-colonnina.jpg (huge version)

So I eventually discovered that this "catalog-image" applies for Italian EVSEs:









This was indeed the only way to figure out if I had to purchase the first of the second of these connectors for the EVSE side of my home-made charging cable (for the records: it's the first one):


















Is it the same for SAE J1772? Do they exist two plugs (male/female) and two sockets (male/female)?

BTW, I think we can consider male or female from "copper point of view", as copper is what actually matters in the connection (plastic is just a protection).

So, in the case of mennekes, EVSE has female socket (which is quite weird as EVSE *provides *current...)

To make things more complex, EVs sold in Italy has SAE J1772 sockets... but I don't know if male or female.


----------



## binaryhellstorm (May 25, 2012)

Yeah so that connector in your pictures is a VDE connector. 

With J1772 the EVSE almost always has a single male connector that comes out on a cord. 
With VDE there is a socket on the EVSE and a socket on the vehicle and a double ended female VDE to J1772 connector is used to connect from the EVSE to the J1772 on the car


----------

